# Fly Fishing White Bass



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

When you fellows get cranked up this spring for fly fishing, give us a report on white bass on the long rod. Njsimonson wrote another great piece in the VC Times Record Outdoor Section on these snappy little fighters. I'd like to hear from someone that flyrods Devils Lake for wbs and northerns too.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Amen!

It is going to be a BLAST this summer flyrodding silvers!

So here's to you, mister-can't-wait-for-summer-to-go-flyfishing!


----------

